# الميول المسموح بها لمواسير الصرف (الانحدار)design table for gravity pipe.



## e_ m (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مرفق معه ملفين وورد جدول الميول لمواسير الصرف الصحى حسب القطر والسرعة المسموح بها فى التصميم
واخر اعطاه لى مهندس يعمل معى :32:


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## sosohoho (28 فبراير 2011)

شكككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sosohoho (28 فبراير 2011)

بس ممكن معادلة نفهم من خلالها ال ما موجود في الملف وشكرررررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## عزت محروس (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك


----------



## mostafammy (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## e_ m (1 مارس 2011)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=60741&d=1280344796*



sosohoho قال:


> بس ممكن معادلة نفهم من خلالها ال ما موجود في الملف وشكرررررررررررراااااااااا


ممكن تلاقى فى الرابط ده المعادله http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=60741&d=1280344796


----------



## hamdy khedawy (3 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## فهدالادهم (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراو جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كبل (29 مارس 2011)

*مشكور يابش مهندس الله يعطيك العافيه*​


----------



## happy_hoda (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## mohammed haroun (1 أبريل 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خيرا مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الاهلى حبيب الكل (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lookingfor (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## اكرم جبار (18 أبريل 2011)

ولو الملف مامفتوح بس اني اشكرك جدا


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الملك الحزين10 (7 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااجزيلا


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (7 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ميثم العنزي (7 مايو 2011)

الله يجازيك الف خير


----------



## e_ m (13 يونيو 2011)

اكرم جبار قال:


> ولو الملف مامفتوح بس اني اشكرك جدا



اكيد اصدار حضرتك قديم وجزاك الله خير على المرور


----------



## eng_tarekkamal (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
والله يوفقك


----------



## e_ m (5 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الجميلة


----------



## aboanas1 (5 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الموهوبة1 (6 يناير 2012)

مشششششششششكور وجزااااااااك الله 
ألف خيييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## المتكامل (29 يناير 2012)

مشكورين على مجهودكم الرائع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## حماده النجم (30 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## خالد الكاديكي (30 يناير 2012)

مشكور الف الف شكر (منور بالليبي)


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## fhamm (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي مجهودكم الكبير


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## Surveyor_Ahmed (7 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كبل (7 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك​


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (7 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## eng.ahmed mai (8 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (9 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيراًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## كمال المجالي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

كل الشكر


----------



## garary (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## مارد البوادى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك استاذ وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فلسطين* (8 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## فلسطين* (8 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## كبل (15 أبريل 2013)

​الف شكر​


----------



## احمد شواني (29 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng__m.s (29 أبريل 2013)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## e_ m (18 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على الردود ولكم بالمثل


----------



## الدكتور العنزي (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*عنوان موقع تدخل فيه قطر الأنبوب وطوله و‘نحداره، فيعطيك سرعة التدفق ومعلومات أخرى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو الإستفادة من الموقع التالي، حيث فيه مباشرة يتم حساب سرعة التدفق وحجمه، هوه برنامج يحسب لك كل شي، وبالتوفيق
أنا إستفدت منه خاصة بالمقارنة بين أقطار الأنابيب (المواسير) فعرفت المناسب، فقمت بإختيار الإنحدار المناسب والقطر المناسب، والحمد لله


http://www.calctool.org/CALC/eng/civil/hazen-williams_g


----------



## adel104 (22 أكتوبر 2014)

ألف شكر للأخ العزيز


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (25 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

